# Sticky  cheap humidor I took apart



## WABOOM

I was trying to salvage a couple sections of cedar off of a cheap desktop and none of it was cedar. Every panel was press-board with an extremely thin veneer of cedar. (see pic) Also when the guys on Puff say that the bottoms are thin... they mean THIN





















I threw everything in the trash and used 1/4" Spanish cedar boards that I bought from a guy on ebay to make another ammo-dor.















Now I have another ammo-dor!!


----------



## Yukoner

Yep, cheap-o pressboard crap. Even the larger cabinets are like this, albeit a bit better.


----------



## bozoo

WABOOM said:


> I was trying to salvage a couple sections of cedar off of a cheap desktop and none of it was cedar. Every panel was press-board with an extremely thin veneer of cedar. (see pic) Also when the guys on Puff say that the bottoms are thin... they mean THIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I threw everything in the trash and used 1/4" Spanish cedar boards that I bought from a guy on ebay to make another ammo-dor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have another ammo-dor!!


Trying to read the exact thicknes of the bottom but since I'm metric, I need to re-calibrate my brain first. Is that 89/1000 of an inch? No, can't be... Can you help?


----------



## WABOOM

yes .089 inch. It comes out to 2.26 mm


----------



## Cigary

Great thread...as they say a picture is worth a thousand words sometimes. When we collectively say ...DON'T BUY CHEAP HUMIDORS...here's the thread to read and look at. Love how you took a cartridge ammodor and turned into a cool looking and viable humidor. I used to see tons of those in the Army/Navy stores for a few books and now I could kick myself for not buying a dozen of them...getting cedar planks and then do what you did. How easy would it be to label each box with the contents and store them in a closet where it's dark and I bet the transfer of cedar to the cigars would be quick...probably no more than a few months! Great job Waboom!!!!


----------



## UBC03

@WABOOM..If you don't mind. How much was that box? When I try to explain to people about "cheap" humidors and thin bottoms leaking.They tend to not realize "cheap" humidors can still cost a decent amount. They don't believe me because their humidor wasn't cheap "to them ". I understand that and this thread will help greatly next time I'm trying to explain to a noob why the box that they just paid 100$ of their hard earned money is crap.
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> I was trying to salvage a couple sections of cedar off of a cheap desktop and none of it was cedar. Every panel was press-board with an extremely thin veneer of cedar. (see pic) Also when the guys on Puff say that the bottoms are thin... they mean THIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I threw everything in the trash and used 1/4" Spanish cedar boards that I bought from a guy on ebay to make another ammo-dor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have another ammo-dor!!


A member here that made custom boxes Ed {Waxing Moon} was his business before he left.
Sawed one of the better made Chinese cheap humidors in half.
Same as what you have in front of you. The wood that one can salvage from old cigar boxes is better.:vs_cool:


----------



## bozoo

WABOOM said:


> yes .089 inch. It comes out to 2.26 mm


I was hoping the pin was just doing "second lap" and it was more like 0.189 
I did know it was thin but did not realize it was just paper thin.


----------



## WABOOM

UBC03 said:


> @WABOOM..If you don't mind. How much was that box? When I try to explain to people about "cheap" humidors and thin bottoms leaking.They tend to not realize "cheap" humidors can still cost a decent amount. They don't believe me because their humidor wasn't cheap "to them ". I understand that and this thread will help greatly next time I'm trying to explain to a noob why the box that they just paid 100$ of their hard earned money is crap.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I bought the "cheap humidor" for $79.99


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> @WABOOM..If you don't mind. How much was that box? When I try to explain to people about "cheap" humidors and thin bottoms leaking.They tend to not realize "cheap" humidors can still cost a decent amount. They don't believe me because their humidor wasn't cheap "to them ". I understand that and this thread will help greatly next time I'm trying to explain to a noob why the box that they just paid 100$ of their hard earned money is crap.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Wow mine was $150 and holds rh well. Wrote a thread about it a while back, but with that being said i still feel like i got screwed.. those pictures are scary and proof that cheap is cheap..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pescador11

I did the same thing to try and salvage cedar for a tupperador. It was the same thin junk. I ended up ordering some off of ebay as well. The ebay stuff is good to customize tupperadors, ammo-dors, and I used some to make Wineador shelves. That Ammo-dor is awesome. Good work.


----------



## UBC03

Thanks.. As they say "a picture is worth a thousand words" . Hopefully this will make things easier to explain. 
The ammo box is great. I think I could fit two boxes of coronas or mille fleurs side by side. Which is cool because my cabinet I'd about to start puking cigars.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> The ammo box is great. I think I could fit two boxes of coronas or mille fleurs side by side...


I thought you were supposed to pack 'em in bandoliers first so you're ready for a post-FDApocalypse bug-out! :bolt:


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> I thought you were supposed to pack 'em in bandoliers first so you're ready for a post-FDApocalypse bug-out! :bolt:


I'll take that pic later. Gotta shave my chest first. 
Now that would be a sight.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

This is why I recommend to EVERYONE to start with a small cooler or an airtight food-safe storage container. You'll find this exact same construction in $200 humidors too, its just how the mass-produced humidors are made. I'm going to sticky this, because I think it's vital information!


----------



## bozoo

Oh, yes, it's good to know in advance. But on the other hand, I've got this kind of box (I was aware what I was doing ) so I think as long as it works - it works. Keeps humidity quite well. The problem begins only if it doesn't.


----------



## UBC03

bozoo said:


> Oh, yes, it's good to know in advance. But on the other hand, I've got this kind of box (I was aware what I was doing ) so I think as long as it works - it works. Keeps humidity quite well. The problem begins only if it doesn't.


I have a piece of crap glass top that's been holding rh for about a decade.. Sometimes you get lucky. Most end up a accessory boxes though

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@WABOOM
Thanks for your exposé.
Buyer beware. 
Research Research Research
It's pathetic and insulting to all fans of the leaf what some people will do to make a dollar.
Like WABOOM, lets cover our Brother/Sister's six.

I remember not long ago, there was discussion about exposing unscrupulous vendors and Puff admin banned posters from naming names. I disagree with that, but will respect the rules of the forum.


----------



## Westside Threat

Thats crazy. Awesome thread


----------



## poppajon75

That ammodor is sweet. 
I was a lucky one in regards to a Humi. Labeled by Thompson & Sons. It looks nice and holds well but, after starting a coolidor I basically use the Humi for storing nearly ready/ready to smoke cigars. I use empty boxes from the B&M to store singles and, 5ers in the coolidor along with a few box purchases. My next move will more than likely be a tupperdor for the reliability/cost factors. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Ed of Waxing Moon Humidor did an autopsy of a fortune cookie humidor. Pictures were better than 10,000 words.


----------



## bozoo

I've got a desire to get the lauderdale end table humidor. Hopefully it's not built alike


----------



## Yukoner

bozoo said:


> I've got a desire to get the lauderdale end table humidor. Hopefully it's not built alike


The Lauderdale is similar to the one I have. Here's my thread on what you can expect and what you'll have to do:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/#/forumsite/21258/topics/232634?page=1


----------



## acitalianman13

Hopefully trump brings humidor production back to the USA.


----------



## Bird-Dog

acitalianman13 said:


> Hopefully trump brings humidor production back to the USA.


You can't make people stop buying cheap crap. Lord knows we try around here, though.

High quality USA-made humidors are out there. But no matter where you make it, you cannot compete price-wise with a poorly made one that cuts corners on materials and construction.


----------



## Cigary

I don't have an issue with anyone exposing a business that sells "cheap" product but there's a delicate way of doing it. Example: A consumer says that they bough a humidor from XYZ and it is cheap veneer with press board and the humidors name is "ABC"....It costs $139 and doesn't work worth spit.

That's all the info one needs to read w/o bashing the Company....kinda like we do with cigar reviews. ...we either like it or we don't. 

Sometimes as consumers with buying cheap stuff we have buyers remorse but still will wrestle with the product because we got hustled...SAVE your receipts always. ..always READ warranties and check for RESTOCK fees on returns. Sometimes those cheap azz products keep adding up costs even after you buy em. Buying online humidors isn't as great a deal as you think unless you've bought from them before and know them to be reputable. 

I've read too many threads from those who fight with junk humidors trying to get RH where it belongs...just like reading those "enlargement " claims and after spending $$$$$$$ it's still the size of a newborns...

Do more than 10 minutes of research on humidors. ..esp. those 25 and 40 count humidors. ....you can tell even from pics that they are junk.


----------



## scott1256ca

> I've read too many threads from those who fight with junk humidors trying to get RH where it belongs...just like reading those "enlargement " claims and after spending $$$$$$$ it's still the size of a newborns...


Ooohh! Cool. Where do I go to get my humidor enlarged?


----------



## JustJoshua

This is why I gave up on humidors and went to cooler dor and Tupper dor and never looked back. It would cost me too much to store what I have in wooden boxes that were not cardboard.

MrZ


----------



## acitalianman13

Hey do the ammo containers have a airtight seal?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey do the ammo containers have a airtight seal?


Yes, Ammo cans have a rubber seal and the latch mechanism is like a lever that really pulls the lid down. In fact they seal so well that people will tell you that you should periodically open them to "burp" them and exchange the air. I use several with Boveda packs and they'll last a year plus.


----------



## acitalianman13

Nice sounds like a good idea might pick one up


----------



## Bird-Dog

acitalianman13 said:


> Nice sounds like a good idea might pick one up


One of our members, @*amm0d0rs*, produces really nice ammo can humidors lined with Spanish cedar, as well as DIY kits.

Ammodor Tactical Humidors | Ammo Can Cigar Humidors | The 30

Cool logo too. Gotta' have the bomber nose art on your ammodor!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

curmudgeonista said:


> One of our members, @amm0d0rs, produces really nice ammo can humidors lined with Spanish cedar, as well as DIY kits.
> 
> Ammodor Tactical Humidors | Ammo Can Cigar Humidors | The 30


I went the DIY route and I think he offers a 10% discount to PUFF forum members (code = puff or puff10 ?)


----------



## amm0d0rs

acitalianman13 said:


> Nice sounds like a good idea might pick one up


Good deal - just let me know if you any questions - glad to help.



curmudgeonista said:


> One of our members, @*amm0d0rs*, produces really nice ammo can humidors lined with Spanish cedar, as well as DIY kits.
> 
> Ammodor Tactical Humidors | Ammo Can Cigar Humidors | The 30
> 
> Cool logo too. Gotta' have the bomber nose art on your ammodor!


:hail:



SoCal Gunner said:


> I went the DIY route and I think he offers a 10% discount to PUFF forum members (code = puff or puff10 ?)


Yep just "puff" (no quotes).


----------



## KelsoChris

If they are charging $100 or more for a humi built with particle board and some paper thin veneer they would charge $500 for one with real cedar lining that was at least 1/4" thick. I do woodworking as a hobby and when people ask me what it would cost to build something they will almost always back off. They cant understand why my price for something is so much higher than what they get at a store somewhere. I used to keep a piece of solid hardwood and a sample block of MDF material. I had taken a ice cold can of beer on a hot summer day and let it sweat a while on each piece. I would show a potential client the samples pointing out that the MDF sample was ruined and that the hardwood sample was only slightly stained. Thats why that store bought cookie cutter piece costs a fraction of what I build out of hardwood. For those who are looking for Spanish Cedar I would suggest looking up either Cook Hardwoods or Wood Workers Choice online.


----------



## Adarus21

and this is why i have items in my amazon cart to build my own Tupperdor. i just have a cheap acrylic humidor now but i only have 15 sticks that i plan on smoking in the next week or so. i dont need anything extensive at the moment.


----------



## GurlAnnon

It's very thin humidor. Is it working for long?...


----------



## WABOOM

Yeah.


----------



## S&W

Since 2016 apparently.


----------



## zcziggy

S&W said:


> Since 2016 apparently.


:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------

